
Ask HN: Your Best Morning Routine - zxcvvcxz
Wake up time, hygiene habits, foods and drinks, media consumption, whatever - what&#x27;s your best morning routine? Can be whatever makes you happiest, most productive, least stressed, etc.<p>How has it affected your life?
======
lumberjack
>makes you happiest, most productive, least stressed

This is the same for me.

1\. Sleep with a plan

2\. Wake-up and start working

3\. Have breakfast when hungry (usually 1.5 hours after starting)

4\. Return to work

5\. Get stuck or fed-up.

6\. Clean up and go to the shops to get lunch (or dinner (or midnight snack))

I find that it's critical to drink lots of water and just the right amount of
caffeine. Hunger doesn't phase me. Of course this isn't healthy. I do it only
during project time.

~~~
tedmiston
This is extremely similar to what works for me as well.

Any chance you're currently using a water tracker app?

------
bobbba
I normally wake up about 4:30 AM and spend a few minutes journaling (I use the
5 minute journal technique). Followed by breathing and stretching exercises
(Win Hof based) and finally 15 minutes of meditation. This routine allows me
to start the day extremely focused but most importantly very calm. I should
mention that I am a "morning person" so this may not be the best recipe for
everyone.

------
manibatra
1\. Brush

2\. Meditate for 20 min.

3\. Weight train.

4\. Have a smoothie.

5\. Read for half an hour.

6\. Journal

7\. Do anything "creative" for two hours

------
EJTH
As someone who never really had breakfast earlier in life, i can heavily
recommend it if you skip the most important meal of the day!

